# Duncan becomes all-time playoffs leader in blocks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There were not a lot of highlights for the Spurs in Game 3 against Thunder, it was a rout.
> 
> However, at one point Tim Duncan passed Kareem Abdul-Jabar for most blocks ever in the playoffs. It’s an impressive accomplishment — 477 blocks in the playoffs alone. It’s something KAJ congratulated Duncan for on twitter the next day.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/06/01/105979/

Great accomplishment for Timmy D.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Article states plainly what I came here to say. He probably deserves to be in the top five on that list, but Russell, Jabbar, and Chamberlain would be ahead of him had the league kept blocks in their day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still impressive. It's really too bad the NBA never kept track of blocks back in the day.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Still impressive. It's really too bad the NBA never kept track of blocks back in the day.


That's true of numerous stats. What's really a shame is that the baseball stats that were not kept in the early days are easily extractable by manipulating existing statistics. Many key basketball stats just simply weren't tabulated. Tisk, tisk.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Still a pretty cool accomplishment. Good for Timmy.


----------



## Matt Filroy (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats Duncan


----------

